# Fall Turkey Hunting



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

This will be the first Fall that I will be turkey hunting, and I don't really know how to go about it lol. I've hunted in the Spring the past 3 years and have been successful there, but Fall seems to be a different World to me. Just wondering what is different. Calling? Set up? Everything?


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

The main difference is that the toms are not looking for the hens. You can pattern them and make a set up. You also can try to bust up the flock, then set up and call, they will try to get back together.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Everything is different if you want to do it right.. Calling fall gobblers is a great accomplishment versus calling lovesick turkeys in the spring.. 

I would recommend you seek out Denny Gulvas Fall turkey hunting DVD

http://www.midwestturkeycall.com/detail.asp?pid=GD10&cc=T&dn=1&link=

As well as Ray Eyes "Boys of autumn" http://rayeye.com/general_store.asp


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Some good suggestions already! Get ready for a whole new ballgame! 

Good luck!


----------

